# Swift Kontiki 1991....help



## 127311 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a swift kontike 640/6 on talbot cab and chasis 1991. I have a roof leak and wanted to reinforce the roof with checker plate. The spare wheel is on the roof and I'd rather move it too. I live in S/e and would welcome any suggestions or recommendations. 

Thank you and kind regards,

Dave


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, I used to have a J registered Kontiki and the spare wheel was located under the bonnet. Why is it on the roof of yours ???
Colin


----------



## 127311 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have no idea, I've only had it for 2 weeks and it was there when I got it. It has a 2.5td engine and there dosnt look as if there is much space under the bonnet. Do you know where I might find a manual for it?


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

ballylemar said:


> I have a swift kontike 640/6 on talbot cab and chasis 1991. I have a roof leak and wanted to reinforce the roof with checker plate. The spare wheel is on the roof and I'd rather move it too. I live in S/e and would welcome any suggestions or recommendations.
> 
> Thank you and kind regards,
> 
> Dave


Before you even _think _about putting tread-plate on the roof you should sort out the leak and make sure it's fixed first. If you're supposing that to _'reinforce the roof with checker plate' _will cure the leak I'm afraid you're wrong.

As another member has already mentioned, this model chassis was originally designed to store the spare wheel under the bonnet, horizontally on the right hand side as you look into the engine bay. There should be a bracket to take it but sometimes the spare wheel is moved to make way for extra equipment under the bonnet - usually something like extra batteries or maybe an inbuilt generator. Closer inspection by someone who knows what to look for could reveal the reason why yours has been removed. But if there's still room to put it back, it would be a good idea and solve your problem. You may have to source a bracket from a scrapyard but that should not present a problem.

But fix that leak first ... it's important.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

And get your £10 membership fee paid - you know it makes sense (by now!)


----------



## 127311 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks, for the advice and I agree, it is worth it.


----------

